# Off Topic/ Memorial Day



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

What are your plans for the upcoming three day weekend?
I just bought a brisket, gonna fish Saturday and Sunday looking for halibut, then Monday, give thanks to all who have served our country, fire up the smoker, chill the beer and have a great relaxing day.

what are your plans?


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

I Think I Am Going To Check My Lines And Bar-b-q All Wknd At Our Fish Camp


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

brisket and thanks

getting to spend 3 full days with my wife and daughter


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

lol....I thought you were inviting everyone over for dinner! 
We are going to chase fish and then burn some hotdogs Monday with our Mom's. It feels like July around here now...hot! gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Haven't decided yet. You never know what a couple of old retired people will do.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Probably fishing Sat and Sun on the S.A.L.T. Tournament then rest up Monday or hopefully clean fish all day.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Weekend*

Just bought a place in Concan by the the Frio river going down there to clean up and float the river and cook brisket or steaks and some Quail wrapped in bacon.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

DD...where are you from 7-Bluff? Love that area! gb


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Concan*



galvbay said:


> DD...where are you from 7-Bluff? Love that area! gb


I'm on 83 on the right,right past the road that goes to magers crossing,thats the road past the road that goes to 7 bluff from 83. are you confused yet i think i am LOL.yea i love that area just got 28ac and a old farm house we remodeled it usted tho be a hambuger place that sold exotic deer meat called poco loco.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Yard work on Saturday and then Sunday my son and his new girlfriend are coming in from Kalifornia to visit for a couple days.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Haven't decided yet. You never know what a couple of old retired people will do.


-------

Dunno about you and Barb, Bob....but if I live thru today (Drivin' Miss Daisy)..I'm gonna spend the next four days right here in my easy chair just 'comtemplating my navel'..as the old saying goes....:tongue:


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

Headed down to Tiki Island to relax....yeah right never happens.


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

SNIFF SNIFF I MISS THE FRIO


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Burning Man!! WOOOO-HOOOOO


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

deerdude2000 said:


> Just bought a place in Concan by the the Frio river going down there to clean up and float the river and cook brisket or steaks and some Quail wrapped in bacon.


I'm going with the Dude. Don't matter that I wasn't invited. LOL.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Concan*



bear hide said:


> I'm going with the Dude. Don't matter that I wasn't invited. LOL.


Come on just bring the crown !!!!!!!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Since I have to work on Monday I think I will just have to celebrate all weekend and raise several glasses to our armed forces.


----------

